# list of places for discount



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

dont know if im dumb or blind or both but i was wondering if there is a list of places that give ttoc members discount. I was thinking of giving star performance a visit as im considering lowering springs and a remap. Am i correct in thinking star performance give discount to ttoc members?

When calling to get a price for services etc should i ask for price then ask for discount or mention the ttoc first.

i sometimes think mentioning the discount last so they dont fiddle the quote they give you


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi mate.

Speak to Jim at Star and mention this forum.
He gave me a Â£50 discount (should have been Â£500 for the remap), and his service is second to none.
His new place in Kirkcaldy is quite close to my new house, so I'll definitely be visiting him for more mods when I get some more cash together.

Rogue


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

hi m8 how did you find the remap and had you tried any other remaps, im quite far away but the next best thing i can get is a revo remap in glasgow but i have read about them being a bit jerky so thought id try star performance so maybe worth the drive. Did that price include the rolling road?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I asked about a list when i first joined....got told it was on its way but never saw a comprehensive list of the pre-negotiated discounts!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

sare^baw's said:


> hi m8 how did you find the remap and had you tried any other remaps, im quite far away but the next best thing i can get is a revo remap in glasgow but i have read about them being a bit jerky so thought id try star performance so maybe worth the drive. Did that price include the rolling road?


Sorry mate, just noticed you'd replied to this thread.

I hadn't tried any other remaps, but had read up on others experiences on the forum, and settled for the APR one.
Jim actually came out to the g/f's office in Dunblane to do the remap, and the price did include a rolling road, but obviously we couldn't get it done as we were off site.
He said I can get it done next time I'm at his premises though.

We took the car for a spin on some good straight roads (the Gargunnock road, Saint?) and both myself and the g/f couldn't stop smiling every time the foot was planted down.
It really does force your head back into the seat 

I would say "go for it" mate.
It really was the best thing we've done to the car so far.

Rogue


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Rogue said:


> sare^baw's said:
> 
> 
> > hi m8 how did you find the remap and had you tried any other remaps, im quite far away but the next best thing i can get is a revo remap in glasgow but i have read about them being a bit jerky so thought id try star performance so maybe worth the drive. Did that price include the rolling road?
> ...


The list of companies that offer TTOC discounts is getting compiled offline but it's taking rather a long time to materialise :roll: I'm sure everyone's patience will be rewarded in due course though 

Defo recommend Jim @ Star as Rogue has mentioned he offers top service and his maps are second to none  Price should include the rolling road, just mention this place or show your TTOC card for discount. Give me a shout when you're going and I could meet up with you there as I need to go back for some more work on my zorst 

Grauditt.


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> The list of companies that offer TTOC discounts is getting compiled offline but it's taking rather a long time to materialise :roll: I'm sure everyone's patience will be rewarded in due course though
> 
> Defo recommend Jim @ Star as Rogue has mentioned he offers top service and his maps are second to none  Price should include the rolling road, just mention this place or show your TTOC card for discount. Give me a shout when you're going and I could meet up with you there as I need to go back for some more work on my zorst
> 
> Grauditt.


hi i was there yesterday to get my car remapped and eibach springs fitted, i left the car with them and we walked into kirkcaldy town centre for lunch and a walk about and then walked back to star, i was away for over 4 hours and the car was ready.
I was told he could not do a remap as my car was already chipped, it has an ABT chip in the ecu which is obvious so i need to tell insurance. I know this sounds like good news and i have saved money on a remap but i was very dissapointed to find out i was not driving home in a faster car and a bigger smile on my face. So the car i bought was even better value just the previous owner did not know the car was chipped as i did not know either as i did not have another car to compare it to.

The spring fitting cost more too as they had to replace 2 bushes in the front suspension so cost me an extra Â£90 for supply and fitting of poly bushes.

So i was Â£436 for supply and fitting of eibach springs and poly bushes and 4 wheel alignment. the car does not look much lower and i feel a bit dissapointed but that is not their fault they fitted the springs i wanted.

Handiling and ride quality has improved a good bit .

they also fitted the 15mm wheel spacers all round which i supplied.

so very happy with the service im just a bit dissapointed my car is not faster and as low as i was hoping. Im happy with the better ride quality and handling also the wider wheels due to the spacers fitted.

now i think i will need to buy some other mod to make my car a bit faster, any idea.

Also there was a black tt in for a service on friday when i was collecting the car, was that you graudtt.

He was telling me audi magazine were appearing on sat to do an article on star and he didnt have any audi's coming in for the mag, so he was happy when the back one booked in and also had a s3 or something else in too. So i missed out my a day or my car could have been in the article too.

Boohoo


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

sare^baw's said:


> now i think i will need to buy some other mod to make my car a bit faster, any idea.
> 
> Also there was a black tt in for a service on friday when i was collecting the car, was that you graudtt.
> 
> ...


 :? 
Mixture of good and bad news all round then - at least you know a but more about your car now and the fact it already had an ABT map has saved you a few quid there. How much would Jim have charged anyway and did you put your car on the RR for a power check?

On the quest for MORE power you'll need to start thinking anout a stage 2 type re-map along with sports cats...... don't forget to upgrade your brakes though :roll:

Meantime, you could probably benefit from a performance exhaust system such as a Blueflame or Milltek coupled with an air induction kit or performance panel filter at the very least to help things breathe more easily under da hood :wink: 

Wasn't me who was there on Friday.... I was at ... err....ehmm... Dundee Audi getting my 2nd AVS done :lol: (Need to keep my book Audi stamped for the warranty :wink: )


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> Mixture of good and bad news all round then - at least you know a but more about your car now and the fact it already had an ABT map has saved you a few quid there. How much would Jim have charged anyway and did you put your car on the RR for a power check?
> 
> On the quest for MORE power you'll need to start thinking anout a stage 2 type re-map along with sports cats...... don't forget to upgrade your brakes though :roll:
> 
> ...


I was to be charged 450 for the remap as i asked for ttf discount price  
He could not do a power check as his rolling road had broken down, just my luck eh. SO if i had got a new remap there would have been no rolling road. So i would have been a bit annoyed if i got a remap but no rolling road.
I have spent Â£436 on the springs and fittin and new bushes and it dont look any lower i just hope it settles down soon.

Will look into possibly getting a back exhaust and or air filter.

need to inform my insurance of my remap now


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

If you park next to me I can assure you that you're car will look low enough  
Why don't you come along to the Scottish Meet's that are in the Events section and I'll prove it to you :wink: 8)


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

ah i never knew there was any scottish meets, i never look in the events section. a meeting would be fun, never been to one as me is too shy


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

No such thing as a shy Scotsman :lol:

Now get your arse along to 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55368

....and
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55496

Graeme
8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

sare^baw's said:


> ah i never knew there was any scottish meets, i never look in the events section. a meeting would be fun, never been to one as me is too shy


G - I'll go give him a slap - am off to Ayr this afternoon to pick some stuff up!


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

oh no the trouble maker will be in town

glad im working at 3pm


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

saint said:


> sare^baw's said:
> 
> 
> > ah i never knew there was any scottish meets, i never look in the events section. a meeting would be fun, never been to one as me is too shy
> ...


How did the slapping go then :roll:


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

no slapping i was hiding :lol:


----------

